
Google Chrome Disallow Sync XHR in Page Dismissal - codegeek
https://www.chromestatus.com/feature/4664843055398912
======
codegeek
FYI. The Google Chrome team has decided to remove the ability of scripts to
perform synchronous requests during the beforeunload and unload events of a
page. If your software uses this stuff, you need to ensure it doesn't break.

